# ré-installer parallels desktop sur un disque externe



## enmiquel (18 Février 2022)

Bonjour,
Il y a deux ans j'ai installé Parallels Desktop 15 sur mon MacBook pro avec Mojave 10.14.6.  Mais je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais presque plus de place sur mon disque interne parce que le système occupe 161 Go sur les 250 Go disponibles.
Peut-on installer Parallels Desktop (et Windows 10) sur un disque dur externe et récupérer ainsi une taille système plus raisonnable ?
Si oui. 
Comment désinstaller Parallels Desktop et Windows 7 et récupérer la place sur le système ?
Comment ré-installer Parallels Desktop et Windows 7 sur un disque externe avec un raccourci pour l'activer ?

J'ai le fichier parallels desktop.dmg ainsi qu'un fichier windows7.pvm et un dossier contenant toutes les applications windows  (ex: Calculatrice.app)
Merci de votre aide.


----------

